# Remember us?



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Its been a long time since I've posted here but I've been lurking and reading as much as possible.  Our little herd has grown from the doe and 2 kids we picked up at the feed store to 7 Boer goats. (http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/getting-into-boer-market-134952/ ) We have 4 breeding age does, 1 4H doe (original twin), 1 4H wether (original twin), and a registered FB buck. With any luck, I believe 3 out of the 4 does are bred for April/May kids.

This is the Sept. wether. I think he's matured very nicely from being that scrawny kid I was worried wouldn't make it!









And the Sept. doe. We plan on keeping her following the county fair this June. 









Their dam, Leah. She has filled out very nicely and is the top doe in the herd. Where she goes, the others follow. 









This is 7. She's our crazy doe. She is a maiden, so I hope things go well.









This is Dot, also a maiden. She is very sweet and I am able to handle her w/o too much trouble. The others you have to corner. Today I did manage to squeeze out some very thick, yellow fluid from both teats. In horses, when mares bag up, their colostrum is clear yellow. This wasn't. Her bag wasn't warm or hard, so is this normal?? She was also laying down early and moaning. Babies soon or should I be worried? No vulva discharge yet. 









And this is Norma. Despite having the most marking chalk on her when we turned out the buck, I don't think she's bred at all. I haven't seen any bag development compared to the others and she's pretty thin around the middle. 









I'll try to get some good buck pictures when I turn him back out with the girls. He wouldn't work with me yesterday in the barn. Would it hurt to turn him out now before they kid? Or would he pester them too much? I'd like him to breed Norma if she isn't bred so we can have September kids in the fall (perfect timing for our June county fair).


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow beautiful does  

Congrats and good job


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice looking herd : )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi! Don't think we've met.  I'm Victoria with Crossroads Boer Goats.  

Very beautiful goats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

With Dot... I would not suggest trying to get milk from her before she kids... 

Our does colostrum varies. Some is thick and cream colored, other is white and thin like normal milk. It just varies on the doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Ponder!
As Crossroads mentioned, it can vary doe to doe, super thick & yellow to almost regular milk. Just leave it for now.
Bred does will be better off without the buck in with.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you! We like our does. Hopefully in the next month or so we'll have our fencing finished and we can start shopping for more! I figured I wouldn't turn the buck out until the does were done kidding but we're both getting impatient! LOL!! I'll let you all now when they arrive.


----------

